# First cobia spotted t pensacola beach pier



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

the first cobia was spotted at the pensacola beach pier today it was hooked but not landed according to their facebook page :thumbup:


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Time to get ready. The first legal one landed gets a free pier pass.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah it would be nice to land the first one. you know he was mad to lose it


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Of course he was. I would be really mad as well.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They must be in need of some money. Tomorrow you won't be able to get a spot within 50 of the southeast corner.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah it will be packed. i prefer going out there during the week for cobia/king season


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Dude said they guessed it was about 70 lbs and would've probably won the tournament. His line broke, that would've been cool to catch the first one off the pier.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

70 lbs really? I don't know about that, but it is one of the first and they are normally big


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

he was about 45-50 pounds


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I was on the pier today visiting. The Buzz is correct!!

It was a migrater!!*


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i hope the rest of his family isn't to far behind


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I!ts not true..!


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

We also saw one at navarre, wasnt hooked though do to it being VERY finniky.


----------

